
Wainfan Facetmobile FMX-4 - akavel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wainfan_Facetmobile_FMX-4
======
brudgers
Facetmobile builder's page:
[http://www.wainfan.com/facet.htm](http://www.wainfan.com/facet.htm)

